# Chomping away!!



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

I just spent 175 USD on copper.. time to make it useful to me.. there's something jewel-like a bout thousands of tiny pieces of copper!![]
 This little chopper thingy breezes through 6 gauge braided, which is actually 7 pieces of 14 gauge, so it's going faster than I expected.. still I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## athometoo (Feb 17, 2009)

WHAT HAPPENED TO TUMBLER ZERO DOLLARS . THROW THAT COPPER IN THE BATHTUB FULL OF WATER FOR A REAL TREAT . CAN YOU SAY OUCH .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

..this was the first one I built, and it was indeed all for free, I mean I built it out of crap lying around the homestead.... I didn't say the COPPER would be free.. or the stopples, the polish, ..the electric bill..!![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

I never thought of tumbling my bottles in paint cans...that would save me some money[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't be a weisenheimer, Matt..  ..what am i saying that was a good one![]


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2009)

You forgot to add the flowers & dinner you have to buy the Mrs. after she has had it with listening to tiny pieces of copper ticking around in her vacuum for 2 weeks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

I figure I took care of that last weekend![][] Time is running out, however..!!!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2009)

Man you sure are taking the hard road to cutting copper. Check out this thread. It has several variations of simple but fast copper cutting devices.


https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-5467/mpage-1/key-tumbler/tm.htm


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

Cap, I assure you I read all the threads, and that's why I bothered to even try to do what I'm doing.. I tried the drill press method but I am lacking certain crucial components tonight.. and I think I busted my drill! Anyway this method of cutting the copper really isn't so bad.. it's almost a bonding experience with the hobby .. the passion of being a bottle collector. My wife works evenings as a hostess, so I can chomp out a few pounds of Cu 29 while she's out of my way. I'll even vacuum up after myself![]


----------



## athometoo (Feb 18, 2009)

HOLY COW  , I HAVE BEEN CUTTING WITH SNIPS , AND I CAN BUILD THAT JIG HERE AT WORK EASILY . I HAVE A MILWAKEE 90 DEGREE 1/2 DRILL THAT I COULDNT FIND A USE FOR  , HERE WE GO ALMOST PUT IT IN THE GARAGLE SALE STUFF . THANKS CAP .


----------



## Stardust (Feb 18, 2009)

Child and jolly,
 chilled and jolly jump in jolly,
 jump in jolly,
 John Peyton,
 chomping Charlie, I'm using voice to text today as it has gotten really difficult to type with my neuropathy. The above comedy attempts it took to get chomping jolly out.  That last sentence is not what I said, it's kind of funny, so I left it. LOL! []  I'm trying to train my voice to be recognized by this dragonsoftware. Now I wanted to ask you a few questions.Please bear with me,as I'm just starting this speech to text. I may not be responsible for what comes out of this microphone First,can you spin your paint and mix it on that thing? Next question, how much noise does one of those machines make? Maybe Doug can answere this question best of all. Do you play radio in the background to mask the noise or sound machine? Or is so loud you have to keep it in a garage? If it's in the garage's garage up to be heated? You've really got me interested in this whole thing.Sorry if I got off-topic, as I wanted to join in,and these days I have to laugh at myself. But in case a bad word should slip out of this dragon and I don't catch it,it most likely didn't come out of my mouth as my speech is hard to distinguish with my accent. Thanks to the understanding in advance. Stardust


----------



## wedigforyou (Feb 18, 2009)

We too tried to cut the copper with our $50.00 drill and got about 1/2 lb. cut before the clutch got too hot.  It's a great time saver - a two person job without a drill press.  Sure beats using the wire cutter and cutting by hand.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you spent way to much on uncut copper there. I might be wrong but didnt you say you got 27 lbs and paid 175 for it? that comes to be about almost 6.50 a lbs. Cut copper from jar doc is 8.50 which I feel is WAY high but 6.50 uncut is just as bad. There was a forum member Appliedlips (doug) a few months ago trying to sell cut copper for 5 or 6 dollars a pound, you might want to contact him. Or you can try glass beeds which are WAY cheeper than copper which I sell for 2.50-2.75 a lbs depending on how much you buy. You can always mix that with your copper you already have. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, he won't have to worry about running out and he don't have to strip it either.
 Chop it all Charles and sell half and it will have paid for itself.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 20, 2009)

27 lbs does not go far at all, I couldnt fill my 5 inch tube with that. Stripping is no big deal but if you are worried about that most scrap places sell striped copper wire. I went a week ago and picked up 46 lbs for 2.58 a lbs stripped and I thought that was a lot but I was in a pinch and needed some real bad. Cap your saying paying retail 6.50 for wire is a good deal and he could take all that time to cut by hand and try to sell some for a higher price than he orig. paid per lbs?

 Digger Ry


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe I didn't get the greatest deal in the world for the copper this time, but I'll explain my reasoning for doing this: first, the $175 includes sales tax, the 8.50 from Jar Dr doesn't include shipping.. I used my Home Depot charge card (the only card I have ANY room on right now!) ..and with this chopper tool I can cut 2 lbs per hour.. I put in an hour a day it'll be cut in 2 weeks. Also, the tumbling machines I just built were soooo cheap, I was starting to feel guilty about this!
 All I need now are the stopples and some alum oxide .. if that stuff costs me another 175, I will have spent a total of  $450 for a twin tumbler.. not too shabby all in all... later I can patiently seek out cheap copper to add, but at least I'm tumblin now!! 
 Thanks for your advice and help, guys, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 23, 2009)

It looks like you are coming along great with your homemade tumbler. My only concern about using copper that thin is washing it after you tumble a bottle. I use a household sieve to wash mine so I am curious how you are going to do this.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 23, 2009)

I reckon this oughta do.. even if it takes a few loads..


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 23, 2009)

As long as the copper won't fit through it that should work. That's exactly what I use too but I am using larger gage wire.


----------

